# salt dogg tgs02 review?



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

has anyone had experience with the salt dogg tgs02 hitch mount spreader? 
we are considering purchasing a couple instead of getting more western 500 spreaders.
just looking for firsthand user experiences of shortcomings and benefits please.
thank you!
matt


----------



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

hey, anybody gotten one of these into action yet?


----------



## toyotaboy (Sep 23, 2011)

i don't know about the tgs02 but i have the tgs07 for a few years now and has been good to me for what i have to salt. only real issue was the controller when i first got it but it was replaced under warranty. just try and keep clean and coated with some spray i hit mine with fluid film.


----------



## GSS (Dec 20, 2013)

*tgs 02*

ive used one since mid winter last yr mainly on a large lot other needing to refill one or two or three times its been good


----------



## lasmadas (Jan 23, 2016)

*Tgs02 spreader*

I just got one this year. It seems to be an OK unit. I had mine installed by the place I bought it. The wiring was not seated properly and came out of the fuse box, once that was fixed. It seems OK. I have a 900 foot driveway that goes up an elevation of 125 feet. It spreads good. I can do my driveway one time with it loaded. I use flake ice melter.


----------

